# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  In The Grip of Strange Thoughts: Russian Poetry in a New Era

## sperk

http://www.amazon.com/Grip-Strange-Thou ... 0939010569 
In the Grip of Strange Thoughts: Russian Poetry in a New Era is a Russian and English bilingual edition of thirty-two contemporary poets writing amidst the upheaval of the Russian 1990s. The collection conveys a sense of the profound freedom and energy of a unique moment in Russian history, as well as the diversity of experience in the years before and since. 
On one page is the Russian and on the facing page is the translation in English.

----------

